# little pixies b-litter :)



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

:toothy8:

my gorgeous little girl gave birth to 5 wonderful little puppies this early morning.

unfortunatly, the first pup (a boy) died  

but the other 4 little pups are very active and absolutly adorable 

3 boys, 1 girl.


*boy number one, born at 5.51h, 153g*



*our little princess, born at 7.21h, 137g*



*boy number two, born at 7.55h, 145g*



*boy number two, born at 9.35, 121g - he is missing one front leg *



mum and puppies are sleeping now


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Congratulations! They are great sizes, especially boy number one who is my favourite atm, a proper little lump 
It is awful that one was born without a limb, that must have been a shock.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

They are so precious!!!!! Are you keeping any of them? Congrats !


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> It is awful that one was born without a limb, that must have been a shock.


thx!

yes, it was a shock, but it's not that bad as it soubnds first.

the little one was still in his mummy, and already drinking milk 
he is very active and i think he wont get any problems because of his missing leg.

he doesn't knwo to use 4 legs, so i guess he'll get along very good after training 

i did'nt want to keep one, but now, maybe i'll keep the little one.
my best friend is absolutly in love with this little guy, she wants to keep him  but if she doesn't he'll at my house


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh definitely, he will never know any different and will get around just fine. Animals have no concept of 'disabled' even dogs that lose a limb in later life adapt perfectly.


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Oh definitely, he will never know any different and will get around just fine. Animals have no concept of 'disabled' even dogs that lose a limb in later life adapt perfectly.


i think so, too 

monday i'll take him to the vet. just to have a check if it's only the missing leg...

i am so proud of my little girl.
she was awesome!
it was her fist birth, and she did everything without any help!
she is a great mommy


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Awe congratulations they are precious


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

Good morning 

I have some new pics for you 












And the little ones got their names 
boy one: Balin
girl: Belaiya
boy two: Braan
boy three: Bjarki



I took Bjarki to the vet, to check if everything is alright with him, except his missing leg, and he is is totally fine 

I'll post new pics of each of them later this day


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

OMG, how cute absolutely precious!!!!! glad everyone is doing well.


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

like i promised, the pics of each of them 


*Balin*



*Braan*



*Belaiya*



*Bjarki*


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I am in Loooooooooove!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Gorgeous babies...congrats to momma, who by the way is a little beautie herself...


----------



## Sarahchibird (Aug 5, 2013)

Such gorgeous puppies! You must be so proud of your new mum


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

*have you ever seen ...*

... such a beautiful little princess?? *love*

I am absolutly in love with this pretty little thing. 
"My" little girl Belaiya, 6 days old










I am sooo proud of my Idie. She really is a great mum! and her pups are adorable


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

and look at this little thing ^^

little "Bjarki" 



I decided to keep him 
First I was thinking about rehoming him at my best friend, but I am so in love with this little thing, and I'm afraid he will be around 1,5kg when he is grown up. So, missing a leg and being so tiny makes it unthinkable to give him to anybody else than me and my boyfriend 

and here are also some videos of Bjarki 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zv9zgRLGTYU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJKMWl6GawE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bkflVA6BA4


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

They are so sweet and adorable. I was going to ask about the 3 leg baby, but you already answered my question. Glad you are keeping him. Love all the pictures and videos.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

They're soooooo precious!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Sooooo gorgeous!💖


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

They are so beautiful! I love the name Bjarki! I can't wait to watch them grow. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shamrockmommy (May 11, 2012)

My girl is a 3 legged also, same leg affected. The only thing she can't do is come down steps, for everything else, most of the time I forget she's a tripawd. 

I'd take him


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

shamrockmommy said:


> My girl is a 3 legged also, same leg affected. The only thing she can't do is come down steps, for everything else, most of the time I forget she's a tripawd.
> 
> I'd take him


thank you for your post!

I'm from germany  so i'm afraid it would be too far 

I am so in love with that little thing, I don't think i could rehome him ^^


----------



## Tiara (May 22, 2014)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww bless!!! soooooo cute!!! Can't wait to see pics of them growing!!


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Congrats! They are adorable ^^


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

He will be just fine and cope so well,so glad he's staying with you and his mum


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

I've new pics 

(bjarki)




(belaiya)


(braan)



my little bärbel, stealing one of the puppies  (Balin)



everyone is growing 
bjarki is more slowly than the others, but he is growing as well...

todeays weight:
Balin 322g
Braan 310g
Belaiya 276g
Bjarki 180g


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

I think it is time for an update 

the little ones are doing great! they are growing and playing and each of them is absolutly adorable!


*Brix* (male)






*Beris* (female)






*Braan* (male)






*Bjarki* (male)









Bjarki will stay with us. I can't rehome this little thing. I love him so much, he is so special and it feels, as I everyone in our family and pack has waited for him *love*
The girl maybe has a new home. We'll meet at the beginning of July. Only the two "big" little boys, Brix and Braan, are still looking for their future-family 
I hope to find the right people, like for the puppies of the last litter


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

time is running.


today, my babys are 10 weeks old, and all fo them are doing great!

here is a little picture update 


*Beris*






*Brix*






*Braan*






*Bjarki*


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Beautiful pictures...your babies are growing up beautifully. Little Bjarki is an inspiration, what a special little girl!


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

*Playing*


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow wow wow! They are all stunning! Their coloring is so beautiful and they ALL have amazing heads and profiles. I want one!! 
Look at Bjarki run, such a sweetheart! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Love Bjarki! They are all so stunning. I'd want to keep them all 😋


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

thanks 

yes, they are absolutly gorgeous 


about 2 weeks, and little braan is leaving us.
he'll move to arik, the male of my a-litter 

the girl, beris, is moving at the other side of germany, she'll live at a nice and small breed, and hopefully be a good stud girl one day 


bjarki is staying with us.

and little brix is one of the most adorable and stunning little puppies i have ever seen, but nobody wants him until now 


here is video of us walking throug the forrest 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zs6ToSGZJZ8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awwww they are just too cute for words! And how exciting that you're keeping Bjarki, there is something really special about her. And I love her name! Can't wait to watch her grow. I hope your other little boy will find a home soon. As cute as he is, I bet it won't take long for someone to fall in love with him 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

chi-bella said:


> thanks
> 
> yes, they are absolutly gorgeous
> 
> ...


Awww I would snatch Brix up in a second, I love sables! I just want to kiss his little face! 😘

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Awe!! I just love baby's


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Cutie pies  congratulations!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

